# L'architecture de paris



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)

bonjour je suis NADIR étudiant en architecture, suite a mon voyage a paris j'était fasciné par son architecture du coup je vais publier les meilleures que j'ai prise


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Le *****.


----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm assuming you took these photos yourself, as there are no credits. Can you please let us know? Thank you


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

The Cake On BBQ said:


> Le *****.


le lol --------:lol:


----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)

c'est moi qui a pris ces photos lors de mon voyage d’étude de l’année dernière a paris ( je suis étudiant en architecture a l’école polytechnique d'architecture et d'urbanisme a Alger, et l’année dernière en mai notre groupe a fait un voyage d’étude a paris on a été accueillit par l’école de val de seine )


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

This is the international Forum, so write in english.

And you can put more than one pic in one post..


Wo kämen wir denn hin wenn hier jeder rumbrabbelt wie er will und keiner mehr den anderen versteht?


----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)

sorry I said it was me who took these photos during my study tour last year in paris (I'm an architecture student at school Polytechnic Architecture and Planning in Algiers, and Last year in May, our group has made a study tour in paris we were greeted by the school of Val de Seine)


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Elles sont très belles tes photos. Nice job.


----------



## reda1306 (Mar 19, 2010)

Mr. Nadir! I look forward to your next posts!
good luck


----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## reda1306 (Mar 19, 2010)

n'oublie pas de poster celles de la défense.
ne les laisse pas après


----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

nadir archi said:


> c'est moi qui a pris ces photos lors de mon voyage d’étude de l’année dernière a paris ( je suis étudiant en architecture a l’école polytechnique d'architecture et d'urbanisme a Alger, et l’année dernière en mai notre groupe a fait un voyage d’étude a paris on a été accueillit par l’école de val de seine )


Merci bien pour l'information. Peux je proposer de commencer un "photo-thread" dans la section_ "Urban Showcase"_ de vos belles photographies parisiennes,
parce que tout le monde aime des photos de La Ville-Lumière 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1088


----------



## reda1306 (Mar 19, 2010)

Taller said:


> Merci bien pour l'information. Peux je proposer de commencer un "photo-thread" dans la section_ "Urban Showcase"_ de vos belles photographies parisiennes,
> parce que tout le monde aime des photos de La Ville-Lumière
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1088



très bonne idée Taller, Better !!
qu'est ce que t'en dis nadir??


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

reda1306 said:


> qu'est ce que t'en dis nadir??


? qu'est-ce que j'ai dit à nadir?


----------



## reda1306 (Mar 19, 2010)

Taller said:


> ? qu'est-ce que j'ai dit à nadir?


vous lui avez proposé de commencer un "photo-thread" dans la section "Urban Showcase" et moi, je trouve que c'est une bonne idée.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Ah, bon....oui, je comprends! :rock:


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

nadir archi said:


>


IMO, the Hôtel Lambert is the most beautiful great house in Paris.


----------



## nadir archi (Mar 26, 2011)

for those who like my photos they can continue to discover more photos of Paris here :http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1356771


----------



## Dsquared. (Jul 9, 2010)

J'aime Paris! <3
It is a so exciting and so beautifil city.


----------

